# World's smallest mushrooms?



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Could these be the world's smallest mushrooms? (probably not, but pretty cool anyway).
We found these growing in our Reticulata viv. For a size reference, that leaf is the leaf of a Lemmaphyllum microphyllum which is smaller than a dime!


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

The answer, it seems, is an obvious, "No", because we found these in our Understory Tarapoto viv!


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Here's the side view. The blurry thing on the right is the penny.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Very cool. The aren true mushrooms, but sporulating bodies of a lower type of fungi


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

There are alot of really small mushrooms in my vivs that shoot off a spore cloud that looks like a puff of smoke when fresh air hits them from opening my viv doors


----------



## tahir tareen (Dec 17, 2009)

could it be slime molding sporulating bodies?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Not like any I've had pop up. But I guess it's possible. I was thinking some sort of ascomycota. I'd have to look around

Actually I take that back. It most likely is wha they are


----------



## Pauliewog (Dec 24, 2010)

They still look very cool frogboy. Thanks for the size comparison. its fun to see life on a very small scale that.

-DREW


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

The sporangium are more globular and brightly colored than what I get, but if you pull some life cycle images they fit perfectly, and it explains their distribution across leaves.


----------

